# Maria Grazia Onorato



## ogianne (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello friends from the forum was not so much that I wrote more here, and son back because I believe that the only place to talk about ships, unfortunately always the same music in Italy ...... But again we want to propose my video, said the last trip of Maria Grazia Onorato on behalf of moby lines has been sold since obviously always travels in Italy, however, has earned This on my part, the videos are here http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=yHewTRvknE8 I hope you like it in itself shows the entire ship booths at the fair, good vision at all. (Thumb) (Thumb)


----------



## awferries (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello ogianne,

Very nice video, but I have some Quistion!
Can you please give me the date of the last sailing and you write Moby have sold the Maria Garzia On.. Which Company have bought her, maybe Caronte?

Regards from Germany,

Andreas


----------

